# My First Smoke....with "porn"



## myjoe01 (Apr 23, 2007)

Today was my initiation into real deal BBQ. Last summer I experimented on my Webber Kettle and had more fun then good "Q". That's fine though. This is suppose to be a learning experience right?

So after much research over the winter, debating about whether to purchase a pit grill or an electric smoker, I finally decided last week to go with the MasterBuilt Electric Smokehouse. I made that decision completely based on the posts that I read here. I decided the electric would be the way to start and if all goes right, I'll add a pit next summer.
Attachment 2407
I bought the table at SAM's Club along with the smoker. The table is $40 and is adjustable from 24 inches to 36 inches and is a heavy duty design. Here it's set at 24"

For my first smoke, I choose 3 racks of baby backs and a couple of fresh Bratwursts.
Attachment 2408
coated with my own blended rub.
Attachment 2409

I followed the 3-2-1 method listed on this site. I used a blend of cherry and hickory chips, something I tried last year and liked. I also placed about 1/4" of apple juice into the water pan.
I knew it was going to rain here later but heard on the weather report it wouldn't be until late in the day. I started my smoke at 11:30am and added a few chips every 30-40 minutes for 2 1/2 hours. At 2pm, mother nature decided it was time to rain and it began to POUR.
Not wanting to destroy or short out my new "toy", I stood over it with an umbrella for about 35 minutes until my wife arrived back home. Of course, this got a round of laughter from her. (I got the last laugh though)
I had no choice but to finish everything off in the oven inside. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 At this point though, the smoking was complete so it didn't make much of a difference right? I had my wife set the oven to 225 and when it was at temp, transferred everything inside while she stood over the smoker. LOL

Attachment 2412
Here it is. Fresh out of the smoke and just before I spritz it with apple juice, double wrapped it in foil and placed it in the oven. (except for the brats...more on those in a second) After getting the ribs into the oven I saved my wife from the typhoon outside (lol) and moved the smoker into the shed.
The wife was hungry so we decided to have the brats right away. YUMMY!!!, although I think I over cooked them. They weren't as "juicy" as grilled brats and I thought they would have more of a smoke flavor then they did. But they still were really good. (any suggestions for next time?)

After 2 hours, I removed the ribs from the foil and returned them to the oven for 30 minutes. I removed them one more time and coated one slab with my wifes favorite sauce and returned them to the oven.
Attachment 2413
and here is the final results. WOW!!! Much better then anything I made last year. Very tender. Extremely juicy. Flavorful. But again, not as much smoke taste as I had hoped for. They did have a terrific smoke smell though. My wife thought the rub was a bit to peppery spicy for her taste, but I thought it wasn't spicy enough. Bottom line, we both enjoyed some of the best ribs we've had in a VERY long time. So I got the last laugh. 

I'm wondering if I didn't have enough chips to get the smoke taste I was expecting? I followed the advice I had read on here about not using to many chips. Though I did use more then 4 or 5 chips, I certainly didn't use more then 1/4 of a cup at any given time. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

I can't wait until next weekend. I already have a 3 pound brisket that will be ready to go. (I love SAM's Club)

ps...I would have posted a couple of more pictures, but I didn't know there was a 5 pic limit. sorry. also, I didn't know how to make the pictures larger so you could see them better. I'll try to figure that out before my next post.

Joseph a.k.a. "myjoe"


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 23, 2007)

welcome to SMF... we all love porn here...

as for not having enough smoke flavor, to me it could have been enough for you it wasnt... next time you will know to add a little bit more...

thats what makes Q'ing so much fun...we get to keep experimenting until we find the smoke flavor that we desire...and keep going until we get the rub right... there basically is no really right or wrong as long when it comes to flavors, as long as you enjoy the flavor...

your ribs looks awesome, keep up the great work
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





again...welcome, we are a friendly bunch here and all are more than willing to answer any questions you have


----------



## myjoe01 (Apr 23, 2007)

I just checked my post and I'm not sure what I did wrong with the pictures.  when I was writing it, they were displayed within the text.  What did I do wrong?


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 23, 2007)

i am not sure what yah did... but most of us use www.imageshack.us

that site resizes it to the size you want,


----------



## smoked (Apr 23, 2007)

looks damn good joe....damn good, love to see other masterbuilt users here


----------



## meowey (Apr 23, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Great pics.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## goat (Apr 23, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF.  Did you have any leftovers??


----------



## coz (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice lookin ribs.Next time the wife is laughin just remnd her that your cookin and she isnt,that usually makes my wife very cooperatve as she hates cooking.


----------



## myjoe01 (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks for the link to the picture hosting site.  I'll make sure to use that next time.

as for left over...there were 2 brats and 1 whole rack of ribs left over.  but that was planned.  we learned last summer to always cook a little more then we could eat just for that reason.  so the wife took 1/2 a rack of ribs with her for lunch today and I'll take the other half with me this afternoon.  not only to have a good lunch, but to make co-workers jealous.  LOL

and about the wife laughing and to tell her she isn't cooking...we have an arrangement.  I do all the cooking outside and I do all the cooking inside too.  LOL  Not that she doesn't like to cook.  I just like to do it more.  (plus I like my foods spicier then she does so I can control it more)


----------



## coz (Apr 23, 2007)

Our agreement goes something like is I cook she will clean up the mess if its inside,if its outside I have to clean up the outside part and she does the inside.


----------



## irish_smoker (Apr 23, 2007)

As for you not getting much smoke flavor, I was wondering if you removed the membrane from the ribs?  That membrane will usually prevent much smoke/spice from getting down into the meat of the ribs.  

Same idea for the brats, my initial guess would be that the casing prevents much of the smoke flavor from getting into the meat.

I'm probably off base, but those were my initial thoughts because 3 hours of smoke should have been plenty for ribs/brats.


----------



## illini (Apr 23, 2007)

I just returned from a fishing trip and was late getting to your PM. Sorry

Addressing the smoke issue
I can't see any bones sticking out of those Baby Back's...Maybe your exposure to the smoke was not long enough....Dont wrap them up until you see at least 1/4" of bones sticking out...Did you have front door-itis?...opening and peeking defeats the exposure to the smoke a lot!...Try closing down the top vent by half next time that might help...But never do you want more smoke than what is necessary for the thin blue...Lots of white smoke equals disaster in my opinion
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My experience is my meats never taste smoky enough to me after being around the smoker all day....My guests think it tastes smokey though....the last ham that I smoked was sliced and frozen and when it was re-heated it was absolutely perfect....When freshly sliced it seemed like not enough....For my money you can't beat cooking ahead and making an art form of reheating to perfection


----------



## Dutch (Apr 23, 2007)

Joe your pics are just fine. When you attach them from your 'puter, they are automatically made a "thumbnail" so it won't eat up all the allocated bandwith. When a viewer clicks on your "thumbnail" it will open up in a second page full sized.

A trick to get around the 5 post limit (shhh, don't tell the Boss) is to split your post up. That way you can put 5 pics in each post.

A trick I use for smoking brats is to use a corn holder and ***** the casing all over with it. You may lose some of the juiciness but the smokey flavor-MMmmm!


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks good man, and welcome to SMF.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 24, 2007)

Fine Job there Joe looks great .... Yep I think he's hooked!


NEXT!


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF myjoe01. As you can already see great folks here so jump right in and post often. 

Glad you found us!!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Apr 24, 2007)

Good looking ribs.  Love to see the pics.  Continue to share your adventures and enjoy.


----------



## ultramag (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to SMF myjoe01!!!


----------



## oar (Apr 24, 2007)

MYjoe, that was a great introduction, glad your here, hope to see more of what you create.

Matt


----------



## linescum (Apr 28, 2007)

hey joe welcome to SMF..next time so you don't have to stand in the rain holding an umbrella get yourself one of those 9' beach or patio ones they work great in keeping things dry


----------



## billyq (Apr 28, 2007)

Those are some good looking ribs!  Welcome!


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 28, 2007)

Mmmmmmmmmmm  backribs I luv em ...nice job ...keep up the porn :)


----------



## cheech (Apr 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard glad you could make it. 

Please keep in mind that we are getting together this summer in Missouri June 15-17 please join us will ya?


----------

